# sweet iron bits?



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, just wondering what you all think of sweet iron bits. What are they used for?


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

My horse loves hers.

The sweet iron causes a reaction that makes the horse salavate - this helps prevent the horses mouth drying out and helps with bit lubrication.
Some horses like the taste as well so it makes bitting easier - but some horses don't like it so it depends on the horse.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I love sweet iron bits. Even though some people don't like them because they tend to rust. I like them because the horses like the taste better and causes them to salivate and then become softer and more responsive to the bit. Copper also causes this, but then the horse chews on the bit and the soft metal gets scratched and dented and can actually cut your horses mouth! Stainless steel is popular because it doesn't rust, but because it doesn't rust it causes a horse's mouth to dry out and that isn't a good experience for the horse. Out of all the bit types I like sweet iron the best because it makes the most sense to me and I haven't had to replace a bit yet. If you clean your bit and store it in a dry place it will last a long time even if it is supposed to rust.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I want to get one, but having a HECK of a time finding one to fit a draft =(


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I tried to find some for you, but I didn't know what kind of bit so I found snaffles. You can search other parts of the links for the bit you want. There aren't many sweet irons, but I hoped I helped some.

SNAFFLE BITS

Draft Horse Bits from 5 1/2" thru 7" Sizes | Horse Lovers Headquarters

there are others if you put these exact words into google: sweet iron "draft bit"

good luck on your bit search


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks SO much! I've definitely decided to start her on a (hopefully shank) snaffle =) very helpfull.


MaieuticManege said:


> I tried to find some for you, but I didn't know what kind of bit so I found snaffles. You can search other parts of the links for the bit you want. There aren't many sweet irons, but I hoped I helped some.
> 
> SNAFFLE BITS
> 
> ...


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

No such thing as a shanked snaffle!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Really? I was confused about this.. What are these? A marketing flaw?

Reinsman Medium Shanked Snaffle Bit
https://rodeohard.3dcartstores.com/California-Shank-Snaffle-Bit_p_917.html


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wrong advertising :]

A snaffle bit is one that applies direct pressure. It has nothing to do with the mouthpiece. Both snaffles and Curb bits can come in single jointed, double jointed, mullen mouth or ported mouthpieces.

A curb is ANY bit that uses leverage, so any bit that applies more pressure to the mouth than is applied by the rider via the reins. 

Tack shops mis-label bits all the time :]


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

wild spot is correct - neither of the two bits from the links are any sort of snaffle at all

I don't know about in the US but in europe the first would be what is often called an ' american gag ' 

make no mistake - these are not snaffle bits


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Huh. Thanks for the info =) As if bits weren't confusing enough as it is... lol


----------

